# General Chat > General Discussion >  Healthcare Mobile App Development for Doctors

## SKD

This article highlights medical mobile app development for doctors, types of apps with core features care givers are likely to use and gives tips for building a mobile app that can meet doctors' needs. Learn more about healthcare application development

----------


## SKD

"""Over the past few years, health-conscious eating has been trending. More and more people are trying to develop a healthy diet and track their progress using nutrition apps. Due to the high demand, businesses want to break into the mHealth market by developing a diet app.

If you’re planning to build a diet or nutrition app, you’ve come to the right place. In this article, we’ll provide fresh insights into diet apps: what they are, who their target audience is, stages of development, must-have and nice-to-have features, and revenue models

Nutrition app development - https://steelkiwi.com/blog/how-to-bu...nutrition-app/
If you’re among those looking to go virtual by developing video conferencing technology, you’re in the right place. Here, you’ll get answers to how to build a video chat app and what features to include""

----------


## Noget

As an addition I recommend this guide about medical app development. There's a detailed post describing how to create a medical app to find a doctor

----------


## Harvey

Here at Aglowid, we offer comprehensive IT development services that can uplift the healthcare industry for better service delivery. Our services are focused on making hospital processes easy, patient care better and simplifying inventory management at the pharmacy. So build your with us and generate more revenue.

----------


## programmers.io

Here you get good developers for Healthcare mobile app development - Programmers.io

----------

